# Help! Something is wrong with my fish!



## Shinrikyo (Jan 4, 2009)

One of my Giant Danios looks seriously ill. I came home from work today to notice that it had some blood on its side, it looked bloated, and it is swimming around slowly. He seems to be breathing a bit heavy, and I'm scared he might die. I don't know if I should take him out and put him in a little vase. None of the other fish are bothering him at all so I don't really know whats wrong! D;


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What else to have in the tank. Do you have a test kit. Can you put up a pic. Does it look like a sore or has it been bitten.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, take a picture of it and post it here.
From the sound of it, it sounds like dropsy. It's usually fatal as very few people manage to reverse the damage at this late stage. Dropsy usually occur as a result of poor water quality.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shinrikyo (Jan 4, 2009)

It's too late, the little guy already passed. D:


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Must of been septicemia. Kilss in a day or two. It will also spread very fast to other fish. Keep an eye on all the others if they show signs of any type of sickness start treating for septicemia. This is very very hard to treat and most of the time the fish will die. The best way to deal with it is to get rid of any fish that shows signs of it and treat the rest of the tank.


----------



## Shinrikyo (Jan 4, 2009)

okay, thanks for the tip. I will keep an eye on my other fish.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Keep in mind what Zebrapleco said: water quality is a huge issue with fish disease.

Do you have proper filtration for the bioload/size of the tank?

Are you doing appropriate water changes?

Have you added new fish?

Was this fish that died old? (2+ years?)


----------

